# thicker head gasket...where???



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i definitely wanna upgrade the head gasket when i get the turbo in. i really heard the best things about cometic. but they dont make one for the GA, especially a thicker one. 

is there anything i can do about this, i really feel like i need a better gasket because i wanna boost safely

as always, thanks in advance my chums :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i looked for one when i did my headgasket and found none


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

so whats the solution, i seriously wanna run a thicker gasket


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

himbo said:


> so whats the solution, i seriously wanna run a thicker gasket



there is none. you wanna run a thicker run totry to lower your compression? is that whats up?


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

you got it, i've had some people who told me to get them custom made, by i dont know where or who, or the specs because i want to port match the head as well


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Cometic will require that we have a minimum amount of interest to produce an MLS gasket for our cars. Honestly I think we will be hard pressed to get that number because of the limited number of GAturbo cars that will require a stronger head gasket. I have the form for the gasket and everything. 

The other problem is that I would petition for a stock thickness gasket, so to get a thicker one made would require us to gain even more interest. The compression ratio of our motor is fine for boost, if you really want to lower the compression I would accomplish that by using different pistons.

The other option is copper and I would NOT use a copper head gasket on a street car!


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

*Head Gasket*

This probably goes without saying, but I'd be interested in a Cometic head gasket if there is ever enough interest. I'd also want one with the stock thickness. It's obvious the head gasket is the weak point, even if it's blowing under bad conditions.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

you guys think we can petition for it??? would anyone be down for it?


----------

